# Franquicia Zara y de Marypaz



## Lorca83 (9 Ago 2011)

buenas, 

no tengo ni puta idea de negocios de moda ni como va esto 

alguien sabe de rentabilidades? experiencias con franquicias de zara y marypaz?

alguien tiene alguna experiencia?

PD: me lo han propuesto hoy y ando dandole vueltas (solo como inversor capitalista, nada mas)


----------



## guajiro (9 Ago 2011)

Zara no franquicia, a ver como te lo han propuesto xD


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> no tengo ni puta idea de negocios de moda ni como va esto



Pues mejor no te metas, en serio.

Ni en moda ni en nada. Haz negocios solo con cosas que entiendas.


----------



## kirods (9 Ago 2011)

Hola, hasta donde yo se Zara no admite franquicias.

De Marypaz tengo entendido que saca de media un 15-20% de beneficio.


----------



## Facha (9 Ago 2011)

Respecto a los franquiciados, pues tienes las condiciones que te imponga la cadena, a ver, echa cuentas, ¿cuántos pares de zapatos de 10 euros con beneficio 5 euros tienes que vender al mes para pagar los gastos (nóminas, local, impuestos, beneficios, etc.) + tener algo de beneficio? Luego influye la zona, el local, la ciudad, número habitantes, compentencia, etc. etc.


----------



## Lorca83 (9 Ago 2011)

lo de zara es por un local que tengo, me han llamado desde inditex pero para alquilar, nada de compras (estos pagan fijo)

lo de marypaz me lo han propuesto bastante mas en serio, siempre veo esa tienda hasta los topes pero ni idea de cuanto pueden ganar (aqui actuaria como socio capitalista


----------



## CANILLAS (9 Ago 2011)

Mi padre sobre estas cosas siempre dice "perro que no conozcas, no le tientes las orejas"


----------



## Lorca83 (9 Ago 2011)

CANILLAS dijo:


> Mi padre sobre estas cosas siempre dice "perro que no conozcas, no le tientes las orejas"



de todo se aprende coño, que mieditis teneis algunos a invertir, la leche, en esta vida todo son numeros


----------



## Mercurio (9 Ago 2011)

Zara si tiene franquiciados y no pocos la verdad. Igual que otras grandes cadenas de moda españolas. Por ejemplo Stockmann hasta 2010 tenía 6 tiendas de Zara en Rusia (le caducaron en 2010 y los recompró inditex) y hay paises donde la mayor parte de las tiendas de inditex están en manos de franquiciados. De hecho desde dentro de Zara hacen diferenciaciones entre franquiciados y tiendas propias (donde se es más estricto en los tiempos de entrega)
Claro está una persona de a pie no puede tener una franquicia de Zara. Son empresas que llevan diferentes franquiciados tanto de Inditex como empresas de la propia competencia. En zonas de Emiratos Arabes por ejemplo hay franquiciados que llevan practicamente todas las tiendas de moda, asegurandose así que no se hagan las competencias unas a otras.


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Ago 2011)

Mercurio dijo:


> Zara si tiene franquiciados y no pocos la verdad. Igual que otras grandes cadenas de moda españolas. Por ejemplo Stockmann hasta 2010 tenía 6 tiendas de Zara en Rusia (le caducaron en 2010 y los recompró inditex) y hay paises donde la mayor parte de las tiendas de inditex están en manos de franquiciados. De hecho desde dentro de Zara hacen diferenciaciones entre franquiciados y tiendas propias (donde se es más estricto en los tiempos de entrega)
> Claro está una persona de a pie no puede tener una franquicia de Zara. Son empresas que llevan diferentes franquiciados tanto de Inditex como empresas de la propia competencia. En zonas de Emiratos Arabes por ejemplo hay franquiciados que llevan practicamente todas las tiendas de moda, asegurandose así que no se hagan las competencias unas a otras.



Zara usa las franquicias para abrir mercados especialmente complejos o de riesgo.


----------



## JuanMacClane (9 Ago 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> lo de zara es por un local que tengo, me han llamado desde inditex pero para alquilar, nada de compras (estos pagan fijo)




¿TIenes un local que te lo quiere alquilar Zara y te lo piensas?

Supongo que no lo tendras vacio... ¿O estas esperando que esto vaya parriba y pegar el pelotazo?????


----------



## Stopford (9 Ago 2011)

Mercurio dijo:


> Zara si tiene franquiciados y no pocos la verdad. Igual que otras grandes cadenas de moda españolas. Por ejemplo Stockmann hasta 2010 tenía 6 tiendas de Zara en Rusia (le caducaron en 2010 y los recompró inditex) y hay paises donde la mayor parte de las tiendas de inditex están en manos de franquiciados. De hecho desde dentro de Zara hacen diferenciaciones entre franquiciados y tiendas propias (donde se es más estricto en los tiempos de entrega)
> Claro está una persona de a pie no puede tener una franquicia de Zara. Son empresas que llevan diferentes franquiciados tanto de Inditex como empresas de la propia competencia. En zonas de Emiratos Arabes por ejemplo hay franquiciados que llevan practicamente todas las tiendas de moda, asegurandose así que no se hagan las competencias unas a otras.



Lo que hace Zara en nuevos mercados no se les puede considerar franquiciados al uso (tipo McDonalds). Son Joint Ventures con empresas locales y siempre con opción de compra en el medio plazo.


----------



## inmi_soy (9 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pues mejor no te metas, en serio.
> 
> Ni en moda ni en nada. Haz negocios solo con cosas que entiendas.



Esa es una de las reglas del Oráculo de Omaha.


----------



## Mercurio (9 Ago 2011)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Zara usa las franquicias para abrir mercados especialmente complejos o de riesgo.



Así es. Por eso en España que es la zona que domina no los necesita. Las franquicias si funcionan cuando acaba la concesión las recupera.


----------



## favelados (9 Ago 2011)

Facha dijo:


> Respecto a los franquiciados, pues tienes las condiciones que te imponga la cadena, a ver, echa cuentas, ¿cuántos pares de zapatos de 10 euros con beneficio 5 euros tienes que vender al mes para pagar los gastos (nóminas, local, impuestos, beneficios, etc.) + tener algo de beneficio? Luego influye la zona, el local, la ciudad, número habitantes, compentencia, etc. etc.



Pues yo veo las franquicias llenas...!


----------



## Pijus Magnificus (9 Ago 2011)

Lo que tiene Zara, y casi todas las marcas de Inditex, son Join Ventures, o masterfranquiciados, es decir, conceden la franquicia para todo un país a alguien que conoce el mercado y las principales zonas comerciales, o bien se asocian con ellos (En Italia, al principio se asociaron con el grupo Benetton).

Que yo sepa, en España no conceden franquicias, al igual que Cortefiel (Springfield, etc...).


----------



## inmi_soy (9 Ago 2011)

favelados dijo:


> Pues yo veo las franquicias llenas...!



Más aún las de Mary Paz, es un escandalo.

Parece que es una feria perenne.


----------



## guajiro (9 Ago 2011)

Stopford dijo:


> Lo que hace Zara en nuevos mercados no se les puede considerar franquiciados al uso (tipo McDonalds). Son Joint Ventures con empresas locales y siempre con opción de compra en el medio plazo.



Exacto, Zara no franquicia en ningun pais del mundo. En mercados dificiles o que la legislacion exige algun tipo de acuerdo con empresa local, hace JV con algun grupo local (generalmente algun grupo muy potente y con experiencia en el mercado... Zara es un caramelo muy dulce para cualquier gran conglomerado).


----------



## guajiro (9 Ago 2011)

Mercurio dijo:


> Claro está una persona de a pie no puede tener una franquicia de Zara. Son empresas que llevan diferentes franquiciados tanto de Inditex como empresas de la propia competencia. En zonas de Emiratos Arabes por ejemplo hay franquiciados que llevan practicamente todas las tiendas de moda, asegurandose así que no se hagan las competencias unas a otras.



Eso es una tonteria, porque en cualquier mall de Dubai tienes todas las tiendas de moda que se hacen competencia entre si: Zara, H&M, GAP...

A estas alturas es un poco cateto pensar que si tengo los derechos de la marca Zara y H&M en Dubai (por ejemplo), donde pongo una, no pongo la otra... simplemente porque una atrae a la otra; mas marcas atraen mas compradores, y no necesariamente se lo quitan a otra... y lo que todos quieren es simplemente vender mas. 

Por ejemplo lo que si que es habitual en paises "raros" es que algun comglomerado tenga el derecho de muchas tiendas de lujo (que quiza solo sean 2 o 3 en todo el pais al ser mucho mas exclusivas)... y obviamente son los primeros interesados en tener "hubs" que tengan Gucci, Prada, Louis Vuitton, Cartier... unas boutiques pegadas a las otras.


----------



## vyk (9 Ago 2011)

favelados dijo:


> Pues yo veo las franquicias llenas...!



Ojo que no es oro todo lo que reluce. Muchos franquiciados están empufados y arruinados de por vida. Tened mucho cuidado que en esto de las franquicias hay mucho pirata.


----------



## vyk (9 Ago 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> lo de zara es por un local que tengo, me han llamado desde inditex pero para alquilar, nada de compras (estos pagan fijo)



Espera...espera...algo se me escapa...

A ver, soy de A Coruña, cuna del imperio Inditex. Te llaman de Inditex para alquilar un local en propiedad...¿¿¿Y te lo piensas???


----------



## Lorca83 (10 Ago 2011)

si probablemente acepte la oferta de inditex, pero coño, no esta mal pensar todo lo que se hace, quizas un marypaz estuviera bien, solo preguntaba 

ya os contare a ver


----------



## BILU (10 Ago 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Espera...espera...algo se me escapa...
> 
> A ver, soy de A Coruña, cuna del imperio Inditex. Te llaman de Inditex para alquilar un local en propiedad...¿¿¿Y te lo piensas???



Sí, y que nos diga el amigo Lorca cuánto se ha tenido que bajar los pantalones para que le entre Zara de inquilino. Con Zara te aseguras que cobras sí o sí y eso amigos tiene un precio,te van a exprimir a tope y te van a dar una renta de risa comparado con tus vecinos. Cobrar, cobrarás, pero poco.
Que nadie piense que los de Zara son unos primos.


----------



## Pat (13 Ago 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> lo de zara es por un local que tengo, me han llamado desde inditex pero para alquilar, nada de compras (estos pagan fijo)
> 
> lo de marypaz me lo han propuesto bastante mas en serio, siempre veo esa tienda hasta los topes pero ni idea de cuanto pueden ganar (aqui actuaria como socio capitalista



Te aseguras cobrar “_POR AHORA”_ , Zara (Inditex) tiene márgenes muy altas sobre cada artículo, pero cuando se aprieta los márgenes por subida de costes y bajada de dinero disponible de los clientes, se sentirá el presión de tener locales caros y sus beneficios se convertirán en pérdidas.

Antes de decidir por uno de los opciones mírate con lupa el contrato de alquilar con Inditex, una vez estudiado es muy posible que no te interesa alquilar les el local , hace bastantes años yo vi uno de sus contratos y Inditex habían impuesto condiciones hermosas sobre el disponibilidad del local, el dueño del local era un Banco.


----------



## Bangbang (21 Ago 2016)

arauco2016 dijo:


> Es mejor dedicarte a la compra y venta de zara, compras ropa o calzado y lo revendes en esta clase de paginas, Venta de Zapatos Zara | 75 articulos de segunda mano Tomatelo como si fuese tu propio negocio, tu pones tus propios horarios en los días que quieras y le ganas la cantidad que desees.



Deja de meter spam hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Joeng Jan (22 Ago 2016)

Ojo que Marypaz está ya en números rojos. No puedo decir de donde sale la info, pero es así. Cuidado y suerte!


----------

